# What a differance a tune can make



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Recently, I installed a new cam into my 04. That, along with my headers and CAI guranteed performance. NOT EXACTLY. When I got done and drove it, it stalled, had erratic idle, and ran like 4 of the wires were crossed. 

Well today I got it tuned, and man what a differance. Along with improved idle, and re-mapped fuel and timing, I also had my fans set to come on at a lower temp, and had a pesky catalytic converter low efficiency code permantly cleared. 

If anyone in the Charleston (SC) area needs a good tune done (using HP Tuners software) PM me and I can give you this guys' number.:cool


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

was it dyno or street tuned? glad to see you got it tuned  i have about 15,575 more miles to go before i do my improvements


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Street tune. Why 15,575 miles? Is that when your warrant runs out?


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

warranty will be dead in 15,575 miles. 3 year 36k miles was basically worthless for my style of driving. in december i might be at that 36k miles. which would put the goat in my possession for 1 year 3 months. i'm gathering up info on the upgrades i'm going to do now...


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> Recently, I installed a new cam into my 04. That, along with my headers and CAI guranteed performance. NOT EXACTLY. When I got done and drove it, it stalled, had erratic idle, and ran like 4 of the wires were crossed.
> 
> Well today I got it tuned, and man what a differance. Along with improved idle, and re-mapped fuel and timing, I also had my fans set to come on at a lower temp, and had a pesky catalytic converter low efficiency code permantly cleared.
> 
> If anyone in the Charleston (SC) area needs a good tune done (using HP Tuners software) PM me and I can give you this guys' number.:cool


how are you enjoying the newfound powa?:confused


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Lovin' it. But to be honest I've been babying it, until my comp 918 valve springs show up. Found out the LS6 springs I have are Waaaaaaaaaay underrated for the cam I have.


----------

